# xmas cherry shrimp vase



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Updated 2-25-2013 fts













*Flora *
Alternathera reineckii
Bacopa monnieri
Bacopa sp. colorata
Lobelia cardinalis dwarf
Staurogyne sp. 'porta velha'
Glosso

*Fauna *
cherry shrimp- coming soon! 




______________________________________________

from my wonderful husband! :smile:










For reference, that is my 50cmx20cmx22cm nano tank in the background. The bowl is about the same height and roughly 12" at it's widest. I'm guessing it could hold ~3g. 

Now what to do with it... I'm considering either a wabi-kusa bowl or perhaps doing a shrimp bowl similar to davrx's.

Please help me decide. What do you think I should create in this wonderful vase?!!? :biggrin:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

wabi kusa semi emmersed above water and shrimp 

sand on the bottom and a few rocks.

fill bowl 1/2 to 3/4, place sand, rocks and wabi kusa with a stem mix. the stems will grow out of the water and it will be a jungle and clean the water 
then add a few shrimp

they show this concept similar in some ada videos.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> wabi kusa semi emmersed above water and shrimp
> 
> sand on the bottom and a few rocks.
> 
> ...


I like this idea! :smile: Other than the Opae Ula shrimp, are there other varities that could do well without filtration or an air pump? I was planning for a lamp over it, but otherwise, hoping for no other technology. 

Planting wise, I like ADA's echinodorus mix wabi's and the look of Rotala rotundifolia when it flowers. I wish ADA sold their wabi-kusa in the US.


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

*look what came for Christmas!*

Why not a simple not exactly a wabi-kusa but a simple fen-shui based hardscape dominant scape with a buddha? Adding a pic of something I did in this line. Hope this helps.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

zico_aqua said:


> Why not a simple not exactly a wabi-kusa but a simple fen-shui based hardscape dominant scape with a buddha? Adding a pic of something I did in this line. Hope this helps.


Nice buddha! I have a dominant stone in my nano tank and am thinking I'd like to do just plants with sand in this setup, with less emphasis on hardscape, if any. 

Given the height of my vase, it seems to call for a tall stem plant as part of the layout, or maybe a cool piece of driftwood protruding through the top?


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

bacopa is a pretty rigid stem plant and is very green, grows out of water like nobodies business.. i dont know why someone said no to opae ula, as they don't seem to have been brought up(you said similar, not mirror image???), but cherry shrimp params mix with plants much better than brackish shrimps do. bourbon bowls are lovely!


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

I would personally look forward to a DW as you rightfully mentioned with H.tripartita coiming kindof round it with some terrestrial moss on the wood..that would look really nice.. plus - if this is going to be a immersed setup (where plants will be actually trained to stay without humidity) you can also give lucky bamboo a try..


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

steven p said:


> bacopa is a pretty rigid stem plant and is very green, grows out of water like nobodies business.. i dont know why someone said no to opae ula, as they don't seem to have been brought up(you said similar, not mirror image???), but cherry shrimp params mix with plants much better than brackish shrimps do. bourbon bowls are lovely!


Bourbon bowl... I see now why my husband might like this vase! :smile: I do really like the shape too.

I brought up the opae ula as an original idea for the bowl that TPT member davrx did.

Now I realize there are many shrimp varieties that can be housed safely in bowls without filtration or heaters. After reading up on Walstad bowls, I may give one a try with RCS shrimp. :smile:


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

zico_aqua said:


> I would personally look forward to a DW as you rightfully mentioned with H.tripartita coiming kindof round it with some terrestrial moss on the wood..that would look really nice.. plus - if this is going to be a immersed setup (where plants will be actually trained to stay without humidity) you can also give lucky bamboo a try..


I could use some good luck :icon_wink


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

This should be interesting to see evolve! You going to make it to the next meeting? I know I'll have a ton of plants for sale my main plant tank is bursting with plants!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

My vote is for pool filter sand on the bottom and about 5 stems of Bacopa monnieri in the center - just planted, no Wabi Kusa. Once those grow in really well, you can trim them down to various heights and replant. 

Cherries as your livestock.

Could look pretty sweet!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Jubs said:


> This should be interesting to see evolve! You going to make it to the next meeting? I know I'll have a ton of plants for sale my main plant tank is bursting with plants!


I might try to make it! Will let you know if I plan to and what I might be looking for. :smile:


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> My vote is for pool filter sand on the bottom and about 5 stems of Bacopa monnieri in the center - just planted, no Wabi Kusa. Once those grow in really well, you can trim them down to various heights and replant.
> 
> Cherries as your livestock.
> 
> Could look pretty sweet!


I love the white flowers that B. monnieri produces. :smile: I'm leaning a bit towards a walstad bowl, topping organic potting soil with some ADA Mekong sand that I already have. 

But then, I really am loving the setups of wabi kusa that I've been seeing with crypts. 

Seems like a walstad bowl may be easier to keep with shrimp though, while a crypts wabi may have a nicer lush look which might fit better in the living room, where I'm planning to house this little gem. :smile:


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

bluestems said:


> I might try to make it! Will let you know if I plan to and what I might be looking for. :smile:


Sounds good I don't know if I'll have what you're looking for but if I do I'll let you know and I'll set some aside if you like.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Oh that's nice!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Jubs said:


> Sounds good I don't know if I'll have what you're looking for but if I do I'll let you know and I'll set some aside if you like.


Thanks, I became impatient and planted it! I'll be looking for something mid-ground though... still deciding just what it should be, but will let you know. :smile:


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Oh that's nice!


thanks! I planted it... will take some pics and upload soon :smile:


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

bluestems said:


> Thanks, I became impatient and planted it! I'll be looking for something mid-ground though... still deciding just what it should be, but will let you know. :smile:


LOL No worries, I completely understand! I can't wait for pics might be able to help you out with something!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Jubs said:


> LOL No worries, I completely understand! I can't wait for pics might be able to help you out with something!


pics probably coming tomorrow, will need to wait for good lighting. :smile:


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, nice Maitreya! 

Always good to have new opae ula keepers here, so please, join us!  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, um... Guess I'm too late! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Oh, um... Guess I'm too late!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


I was seriously tempted! next time...


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

The plastic wrap came off the top yesterday, and the ozelot green sword is doing better, standing more upright.

Planted now are:

echinodorus 'ozelot green'
pogostemon broad leaf
dwarf red lily
hc































The rocks are from my garden, cleaned and sterilized in boiling water. I'm not sure the red lily works as it's a bit dark against the dark substrate, and I'm thinking of moving the broadleaf pogostemon to my nano tank.

Not sure about the water level either... it seems like it needs to go up and be just above the soil level. I'm thinking of lower the water level and giving emersed plants a try first.

*Chyrol* is sending an emersed plant pack for me to try... which should be here by the end of the week. I'm looking forward to giving them a go!


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounds like you have some great ideas for the bowl! I'll try to send as many plants as I can so that you have plenty to choose from. Bacopa has always flowered easily for me and they are really pretty.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Chyrol said:


> Sounds like you have some great ideas for the bowl! I'll try to send as many plants as I can so that you have plenty to choose from. Bacopa has always flowered easily for me and they are really pretty.


Thanks! Just got your note that the plants shipped... can. not. wait. :bounce:

somewhatshocked suggested B. monnieri, which I believe is one of the bacopa's in the package. I'm looking forward to giving them a go. :smile:

I'm wondering if I should add a small heater? House temps usually stay in the low 60s this time of year.


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep, if my memory serves me correctly, I think there were 8 or so stems of b. monnieri in the package. 

As far as the heater goes- I don't know that much about shrimp. The plants will definitely be fine without a heater, though. Perhaps someone who has kept RCS in lower temp ranges can chime in.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Look what arrived today! :bounce: 










It's like opening a gift all over again. :biggrin: Thanks, *Chyrol* for putting together a great variety of plants!

I prepared the bowl to replant... the P. broadleaf and dwarf tiger lily found new homes in my nano & I raised the soil level to the top of the stones.











Here's the plant palette:










Lobelia cardinalis dwarf (I think this will be a favorite of mine)











Bacopa monnieri (blooms pretty white flowers)











Alternathera reineckii (in bloom :smile: )











Bacopa caroliniana (has a minty smell)











Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velha' and Glosso (two plants I've wanted to try since beginning my nano)


As I began planting, it became more obvious that the Ozlot sword was just too big for the vase, and would shadow the other plantings too much. It came out... sometime I will learn to avoid buying in the moment. :icon_redf

Here's the bowl planted and in it's new home! It's growing emersed for the time being to let the plants get acclimated, especially the glosso. 






































Looking forward to semi-flooding it down the road and adding a pair of cherry shrimps. :smile:


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

That looks great! I like the island of plants look.


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow! Looks very promising. Looks like a wabi kusa deconstructed.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Chyrol said:


> That looks great! I like the island of plants look.


Thanks, the island is about 2/3 of the bowl... although it's been difficult to convey that accurately yet in the pictures.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

tex627 said:


> Wow! Looks very promising. Looks like a wabi kusa deconstructed.


I hope so! The wabi kusa look is what I'm striving for. :smile: 

I'm looking forward to seeing how the bowl evolves.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

That looks great! I love that bowl. :icon_smil


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

GreenBliss said:


> That looks great! I love that bowl. :icon_smil


I really love it too. My grandmother had a footed version. I remember her floating open roses from her garden in about 1/3 bowl full of water. So beautiful... beautiful memories. :smile:


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd like to add a nice slender piece of driftwood (slender, with multiple, twisting branches). Does anyone have a good source? I remember a recent-ish post of someone who had a very small nano and worked with another member to get just the right branching dw... but of course, now I can't find it.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

look outside your house, or order manzanita online. 
vase looks like a great start.


----------



## ses601 (Dec 28, 2012)

this turned out awesome! love the reds in your plants!!!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

ses601 said:


> this turned out awesome! love the reds in your plants!!!


Thanks, I'm really feeling good about the variety of plants!

Have you started any journals of your two tanks?


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Newman said:


> look outside your house,


Well, that's a very possible option... roud: 

I'll need to research what to look for, how to sterilize, etc.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Only hard wood. If you can press your thumb nail into the wood and leave any indent that is noticeable, forget it. 

There are a lot of hardwood trees though. Try to find something older that lost its bark. Near streams, rivers and lakes are prime spots.


----------



## ses601 (Dec 28, 2012)

bluestems said:


> Thanks, I'm really feeling good about the variety of plants!
> 
> Have you started any journals of your two tanks?


no journals, just a normal thread...which desperately needs to be updated :smile: i am holding off taking more pics until there is some noticeable growth


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

ses601 said:


> no journals, just a normal thread...which desperately needs to be updated :smile: i am holding off taking more pics until there is some noticeable growth


sorry, ses601 I didn't remember until now... you have the Christmas fluval! 

I was wondering how the replant went! Looking forward to seeing it fill in :smile:


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Only hard wood. If you can press your thumb nail into the wood and leave any indent that is noticeable, forget it.
> 
> There are a lot of hardwood trees though. Try to find something older that lost its bark. Near streams, rivers and lakes are prime spots.


thanks for the tips!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

small update: the b. sp. colorata is blooming.  The flowers do not last more than a day or two, so here's a couple of pics trying to capture the latest flower before it falls. There's also another budding just above it. The b. monnieri also has several buds, but has yet to bloom. 






































and my cat Sam, photobombing... :icon_wink


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

This is really beautiful. I like where you have it and the simplicity.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

MABJ said:


> This is really beautiful. I like where you have it and the simplicity.


Thanks, Mark! :smile:

I really appreciate the simplicity of it as well. Do you think it would be adequate at this water level for a couple of cherry shrimp (after a bit of more plant growth & cycling)?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't see why two cherries couldn't go in there!

I'd raise the water level a little. A neat look for a little tank like this might be a small rooted floater covering the whole tank.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

MABJ said:


> I can't see why two cherries couldn't go in there!
> 
> I'd raise the water level a little. A neat look for a little tank like this might be a small rooted floater covering the whole tank.


Thanks, I am looking to try to increase the water level as the plant acclimate and fill in more, but not sure if going much higher would loose a balance with the bowl. I'll play around with it when I do the next wc and see how 2/3rds full looks. 

I still plan to add in a piece of dw before adding shrimps too, and I have some red rooted floaters in my nano that could be added to the bowl if it helps. Would they be a little too competitive for the nutrients in the bowl though?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh that's a good question....... 

My mind was stuck on duckweed. But that might also be too much. Do you dose any ferts?

But if you got some shrimp in there, you never know... Its worth a shot adding some and seeing how your plants look.


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

It looks great on the desk!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Oh that's a good question.......
> 
> My mind was stuck on duckweed. But that might also be too much. Do you dose any ferts?
> 
> But if you got some shrimp in there, you never know... Its worth a shot adding some and seeing how your plants look.


No dosing yet, still looking to keep it growing mostly emersed. 

We'll see how it goes! I had duckweed once in a bowl home to two African dwarf frogs that sat on my studio desk at college. The stuff seemed to double over night! Not a problem in the bowl though and the frogs did enjoy the cover. :smile:


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Chyrol said:


> It looks great on the desk!


Thanks, Chryol. It's on a bookcase actually, but a very sturdy one. I'm loving the lil purple blooms. So happy that you convinced me to keep the b. sp. colorata. roud:


----------



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

I love it! Sorry I missed it! How do you do water changes? I had a small bowl going with some snails in it, but wow, it stinks. Literally.

Very nice work. I love it.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

callisto9 said:


> I love it! Sorry I missed it! How do you do water changes? I had a small bowl going with some snails in it, but wow, it stinks. Literally.
> 
> Very nice work. I love it.


thanks :smile: I use a long piece of airline tubing as a siphon. It's also what I use on my 7g as it doesn't suck in the water as fast so I can clean through the whole tank without losing more than 20% of the water. Occasionally, I do have to use a larger siphon tube to get a deeper cleaning and end up doing a 40-50% water change... even with reducing the flow with my thumb partially over the end of the tube. 

What do you have in the tank with the snails?

ps- did you see this?


----------



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just had some Eco Complete in there and some plant trimmings. I was using airline tubing, too, but even changing out the water once a week...it really stunk. I have moved them back into the 6.6G tank.

Just checked out the link. Yay! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

callisto9 said:


> Just checked out the link. Yay! :thumbsup:


:bounce: can't wait!!


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

*how deep did you wind up going with the water level?*



bluestems said:


> Updated 1-17-2013 b. sp. colorata is blooming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How deep did you go with the water--ADA half to 3/4 or something else? Can't tell with update photos. Have a wabi kusa ball made in USA and am anxious to get water level to optimum look.
Thanks.
Koi


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Koi Kameon said:


> How deep did you go with the water--ADA half to 3/4 or something else? Can't tell with update photos. Have a wabi kusa ball made in USA and am anxious to get water level to optimum look.
> Thanks.
> Koi


Hi Koi, the water level is just above the glosso groundcover, which I feel looks the best. With the stones and level of soil, the water fills about 1/3 of the bowl, and doesn't cause the visual distortion of the plantings.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like your bowl.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

mosspearl said:


> I really like your bowl.


Thanks! :smile: What part of Oregon do you live? My family and I was just visiting Ashland, OR this past week.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm in Springfield. Grew up in Kent, WA, though. Almost did a show once at the theatre in Issaquah.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

mosspearl said:


> I'm in Springfield. Grew up in Kent, WA, though. Almost did a show once at the theatre in Issaquah.


Small world, my daughter currently works at VT after school. We were in Ashland to check out SOU's theatre dept. :smile:


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I wish your daughter much success.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

mosspearl said:


> I wish your daughter much success.


Thanks :smile: she's stage manager for her high school musical this year, and is ASM for VT this spring and summer. She really loves it!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Did a small trim today, and added a small piece of rosewood. :smile:


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

thank you for documenting your bowl! i love planted bowls & you are doing it SO well!!  very inspiring


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice job on the bowl! It came out looking great, the stems and glosso look really nice and the sand and rock gives a nice soft impression.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

pedropete said:


> thank you for documenting your bowl! i love planted bowls & you are doing it SO well!!  very inspiring


Thank you! I've really been inspired & helped by so many here, I'm glad if my bowl can pay it forward a little. :smile:


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> Nice job on the bowl! It came out looking great, the stems and glosso look really nice and the sand and rock gives a nice soft impression.


Thanks! It's starting to fill in, but I think I'll need stronger lighting if I want the glosso & the reiniki to do better. But, the algae is just starting, so I'm not sure that is the right direction to go. 

I recently tried adding a drop each of Green Brightly Step 1 and Brightly K with poor results. The glosso and stems yellowed and drooped, and the reinkii browned a bit. It's just now recovering, so clearly a drop was too much. :icon_redf

Maybe DoAqua's Be Clear is worth a try for the algae, but I still need to research what ferts would be best.


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Can't believe I missed this update! Looks like it's really coming together. I want to start a bowl every time I see this.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Chyrol said:


> Can't believe I missed this update! Looks like it's really coming together. I want to start a bowl every time I see this.


Thanks, Tyrel. I am really loving the way it's evolving :smile: If you start a bowl, I know the perfect source for plants 

Did you decide on a fert method yet? I'm looking at diluting some ferts to lightly fertilize every time I mist. Not sure yet what is best to use.


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

bluestems said:


> Thanks, Tyrel. I am really loving the way it's evolving :smile: If you start a bowl, I know the perfect source for plants
> 
> Did you decide on a fert method yet? I'm looking at diluting some ferts to lightly fertilize every time I mist. Not sure yet what is best to use.


I think that I am going to go with this Tom Barr's low tech method outlined here.

I wish I could help you decide what fertilizer you should use for your setup. In my emersed tanks, I don't dose any ferts. Instead, I just used a potting soil mix from a greenhouse that has slow release fertilizers in it. It's worked out well so far.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Chyrol said:


> I think that I am going to go with this Tom Barr's low tech method outlined here.
> 
> I wish I could help you decide what fertilizer you should use for your setup. In my emersed tanks, I don't dose any ferts. Instead, I just used a potting soil mix from a greenhouse that has slow release fertilizers in it. It's worked out well so far.


I probably should have gone with regular potting soil with a sand cap. Good luck, and please let me know how the ferts go! So far things are growing well, so I think I'll leave well enough alone for now. :smile:


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

quick update.... noticed a berried shrimp today! 












reflections are making it difficult to capture a good photo, but here's another try...











the other shrimp mates came over to say hi... :smile:


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks :smile: 

I know it's just a cherry, but I'm excited. I didn't expect them to mate since the water temp isn't ideal. It hovers in the low 60s.


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

You're welcome. 

Just because it's a cherry doesn't mean it's not exciting! Must like their home.


----------

